# Eisen 1440E stiction



## vahpr (Mar 19, 2022)

The lathe is pretty new, (2019, made in the same factory as the PM1440GT), lightly used, I've noticed that when I disengage the gear train to dial in the 4 jaw that the spindle has some stiction. Once moving it's smooth and easy to turn, but the stickiness is somewhat a hassle.

I don't recall this before, or if it was there it was less sticky - how would you guys diagnose the problem?


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 19, 2022)

The bearings are new and tight- I would say perfectly normal unless you feel roughness


----------



## xr650rRider (Mar 19, 2022)

Brake?


----------



## mksj (Mar 19, 2022)

Also check the belt tension, see ithis occurs with the belts removed, and might switch to a notched belt if due to the belts. My lathe when cold has some initial resistance, also you will see that if you are in a low speed gearing. There should be a neutral gear selector position, you should see minimal or no resistance when the gear head is is in neutral (drive gears disengaged). If you have resistance it may be that the headstock bearings are set to tight, could also be a temperature dependent.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Mar 19, 2022)

vahpr said:


> Once moving it's smooth and easy to turn, but the stickiness is somewhat a hassle.
> 
> I don't recall this before, or if it was there it was less sticky - how would you guys diagnose the problem?



I, personally, do not see a problem.


----------



## vahpr (Mar 20, 2022)

Mitch Alsup said:


> I, personally, do not see a problem.


Yea, it's not so much a problem as an annoyance. And I don't recall this earlier, so was wondering what might have changed.


----------

